# [Friday 27th June] ★★ Astral Circus 2nd Birthday ★★ Sonic Species, Pspiralife, Mechanimal & more!



## mirageman (Apr 12, 2014)

Two earth years since Astral Circus crash-landed into the visible area of the electro-magnetic spectrum, the resonating frequencies have again converged to bring a spectacular display of light and sound that will illuminate our social matrix, and further our collective exploration of the universe!

We are very excited to bring to you the next edition of Astral Circus, celebrating our 2nd Birthday.

Event Page: https://www.facebook.com/events/539313966181598

★★★★  ROOM 1  ★★★★
★★  Full on psychedelic trance ★★

★★ Sonic Species ★ LIVE ★ (Alchemy Recs)
https://www.facebook.com/sonicspecies
https://soundcloud.com/sonicspecies

★★ Mechanimal ★ LIVE ★ LONDON ALBUM LAUNCH PARTY ★  (Mutagen Recs)
https://www.facebook.com/mechanimalmusic
https://soundcloud.com/mechanimalmusic

★★ Hypnocoustics ★ LIVE ★  (Liquid Recs)
https://www.facebook.com/Hypnocoustics
https://soundcloud.com/hypnocoustics

★★ Nick Sentience ★ (Sentience Productions)
https://www.facebook.com/nicksentience.music
https://soundcloud.com/nicksentience

★★ Sati ★ (Profound Recs)
http://www.djsati.com
https://soundcloud.com/djanesati

★★ Nikki S ★ (Inspired Spirit Music /Astral Circus)
https://www.facebook.com/NikkiSOfficial
https://soundcloud.com/djnikkis

★★ Andy Force ★ (Mutagen Recs/Astral Circus)
https://www.facebook.com/AndyForce.Mutagen
http://www.mixcrate.com/andyforce

★★ Visuals by VJ Baby K (Alternate Reality) and Nikki S
www.vjbabyk.com

★★★★  ROOM 2  ★★★★  
★★  psygressive ★  psybreaks ★  techno ★  glitch  ★★

★★ Pspiralife ★ LIVE ★ UK DEBUT ★  (Zenon Recs)
https://www.facebook.com/Pspiralife
https://soundcloud.com/pspiralife

★★ Nanoplex ★ LIVE ★ (Flow/Iboga Recs)
https://www.facebook.com/Nanoplexes
https://soundcloud.com/nanoplex-1

★★ Ben Coda ★ (Tribal Vision Recs)
https://www.facebook.com/bencoda
https://soundcloud.com/bencoda

★★ Ipcress ★ (Liquid Recs)
https://www.facebook.com/djipcress
https://soundcloud.com/ipcress

★★ Bedouin ★ (Further Progressions)
https://soundcloud.com/djbedouin

★★ Mudstompin Munkee ★
https://www.facebook.com/MudstompinMunkee
https://soundcloud.com/mudstompin-munkee

★★ Andy Force ★ (Mutagen Recs/Astral Circus)
https://www.facebook.com/AndyForce.Mutagen
http://www.mixcrate.com/andyforce

★★ FlibbertiGibbet ★ (Astral Circus)
https://soundcloud.com/flibbertigibbet-2


★★★★  DECOR  ★★★★

★★ UV backdrops & old school analogue projections by Cognitive Dissidents
www.facebook.com/cognitivedissidents

★★ Intelligent LED lighting by Geo-Matrix Designs
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Geo-Matrix-Design/269799729763271

★★ Stretch lycra installations by Kailash Productions


▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀

LIMITED £7 (+bf) EARLYBIRD TICKETS FROM:
http://www.astralcircus.net/

Websites:
www.astralcircus.net
www.accessallareas.org
www.brixtonjamm.org

▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀

TRANSPORT

Underground: Brixton (Victoria Line)

Rail: Brixton mainline station

Bus: 2,3,35,37,45,59,109,118,133,159,196,250,
322,333,345,355,415,432,P4,P5

Night bus: N2,N3,N35,37,N133,N159,250,689,690
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/

Join us on www.facebook.com/astralcircus


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2014)

you know no one from here goes don't you?
give it up with the psyspam!


----------



## Onket (Apr 17, 2014)

ddraig said:


> you know no one from here goes don't you?
> give it up with the psyspam!


This forum was set up for notices like this.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2014)

Onket said:


> This forum was set up for notices like this.


ai indeed, ok by you that that is all they do then?
apart from 1 post


----------



## Onket (Apr 17, 2014)

Of course it is. Why wouldn't it be?

These complaints were considered acceptable a few years back (even though they weren't), but you seem to be the only person persisting with them now.

Cheer up a bit, ddraig, FFS.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2014)

did you get made a mod on the qt? 
where is your badge sheriff bossman!

i am well cheery today as it goes, less than hour to go for 4 day weekend


----------



## Onket (Apr 17, 2014)

Glad to hear you're cheery,  you should try letting some of it filter through to your posts sometime.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2014)

Onket said:


> Glad to hear you're cheery,  you should try letting some of it filter through to your posts sometime.


how's that different to "cheer up love! moight nevah appen" ?


----------



## Onket (Apr 17, 2014)

ddraig said:


> how's that different to "cheer up love! moight nevah appen" ?


Oh dear. You're getting in a bit of a tangle again, aren't you.


----------



## mirageman (Jun 4, 2014)

Watch out ddraig, more psyspam comin at ya!

New interview with Sonic Species ahead of Astral Circus up on Harder Faster!
http://www.harderfaster.net/?sid=68...n=features&action=showfeature&featureid=12456

Also Cognitive Dissidents will be exhibiting art by leading UV active artist Sayp, available to buy!
More details at https://www.facebook.com/events/539313966181598

EARLYBIRD TICKETS SOLD OUT!  £12+bf advance tickets available from www.astralcircus.net or www.accessallareas.org


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2014)

yay! a step up from straight spam


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 5, 2014)

psytrance   where will this end?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 5, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> psytrance   where will this end?


 
Psytrance doesn't 'end'. It carries on forever.


----------



## mirageman (Jun 23, 2014)

Lol! Absolutely, in fractal variations  Though even seasoned veterans will have proabably had their fill after 8 days of psy trance at the likes of Boom festival... Having said that there is an official 2 day afterparty, hehe.

Which brings me along neatly to ASTRAL EVER AFTER, the official Astral Circus afterparty, kicking off at 6.30am at Club 414, Coldharbour Lane, for those wanting to carry on forever. 

Full event info here: https://www.facebook.com/events/1501561453410517/


----------



## Onket (Jun 23, 2014)

Good luck.


----------

